# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: چگونگی قرار گرفتن پنجره اصلی در زیر پنجره های فرعی

## shabe_barani

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من یک برنامه دارم که یک صفحه اصلی داره و 10 تا پنجره فرعی یا فرزند . میخوام وقتی یکی از پنجره های فرزند بازه - پنجره فرزند دیگه ای هم باز کنم به طوری که پنجره قبل هنوز روی پنجره اصلی باشه. 
منظورم اینه که وقتی من می خوام از منوی پنجره اصلی یه پنجره یا فرم جدیدی باز کنم پنجره یا فرم قبلی که رو صفحه بوده زیر فرم اصلی میره و پنهان میشه. 
چطور میتونم کاری کنم که همهی پنجرهایی که باز میکنم روی پنجره اصلی باشه اگه پنجره اصلی فعال شد پنجرهای فرعی زیرش نرن . ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .

----------

